# Upgrading the 2CR's strykers to hold 30 mm



## TexasPatriot (Apr 26, 2015)

Does anyone know what particular 30 mm system they play on using for the stryker?

http://breakingdefense.com/2015/04/the-30-millimeter-solution-army-upgunning-strykers-vs-russia/


----------



## AWP (Apr 26, 2015)

Hilarious and another stunning example of Rumsfeld's Transformation Folly. It only proves what everyone said about the damn things from day one.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 26, 2015)

they're currently running .50BMG...  if they go to 30mm, why not just go to Vulcans on a few?


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 26, 2015)

30MM solves the loss of the A-10 strafe support problem.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 27, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Hilarious and another stunning example of *Shinseki's* Transformation Folly. It only proves what everyone said about the damn things from day one.



Shinseki was the brilliant one that thought Strykers were good in the first place.  Are they horrible? no. Did they basically not meet anything actually planned as a capability for the platform other than carrying a squad? yep.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 27, 2015)

No such thing as over kill...............  I hear 30, do I hear 35?


----------



## CDG (Apr 27, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> 30MM solves the loss of the A-10 strafe support problem.



Hated because I will not be surprised at all if this becomes a storyline in the A-10 conversation.  Because it's totally the same thing.   :wall:


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 27, 2015)

CDG said:


> Hated because I will not be surprised at all if this becomes a storyline in the A-10 conversation.  Because it's totally the same thing.   :wall:


You guys should lobby the Army to put the 30MM on the TACP Stryker, and claim your the A-10 replacement.:-"

:troll:


----------



## CDG (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## TexasPatriot (May 6, 2015)

Should put a mini-CIWS system on a stryker and program it to shoot anything not American and holding a weapon. Have it playing a recording of the local language says " hold no weapon, have no harm".


----------



## digrar (May 6, 2015)

Deimos said:


> Should put a mini-CIWS system on a stryker and program it to shoot anything not American and holding a weapon.



I'm sure all the coalition members out there in the badlands will find that a bit unsettling...


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 6, 2015)

So we set it to red white and blue IFF. Good to go.


----------



## pardus (May 6, 2015)

Deimos said:


> Should put a mini-CIWS system on a stryker and program it to shoot anything not American and holding a weapon. Have it playing a recording of the local language says " hold no weapon, have no harm".



That's a stupid and ignorant statement.


----------



## x SF med (May 7, 2015)

Deimos said:


> Should put a mini-CIWS system on a stryker and program it to shoot anything not American and holding a weapon. Have it playing a recording of the local language says " hold no weapon, have no harm".



Essentially.... Robocop?


----------



## Red-Dot (May 7, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> You guys should lobby the Army to put the 30MM on the TACP Stryker, and claim your the A-10 replacement.:-"
> 
> :troll:


The Army would just find a way to screw it up.


----------



## TexasPatriot (May 23, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> The Army would just find a way to screw it up.


Yea...That is true. Never mind don't do this.


----------

